# SOuth of Tawas



## zr800o1le (Oct 20, 2005)

Any Fish around South of tawas, maybe by Alabaster or south of 55?
Havent been out in over 5 years due to an injury and would like to try it again. Thanks


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Not far from where you're at and you know you're asking about an unmentionable. Maybe drive up and check it out. God forbid you don't catch any fish.


----------



## zr800o1le (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes I guess I Could just go for a drive. I just don't get around to good on foot anymore since my accident and Money is very tight being on a Disability income, I make less than I could if I could work 40 hours a week at minimum wage. 
People complaining about work, How would you like to work and not be able to? Sucks not being able to have Extra or Provide for your Family, Anyway, Thankful I'm alive.

But Thanks anyway .....


----------



## cornfed (Mar 21, 2010)

The real answer to the question without hurting anyone fragile feelings......

And this applies to all the rivers in the NE area....go fishing.
Even if you don't catch anything, a day on the river is better than almost anything else.

As for the fishing.....I will say this.....the people that I see on here day in and day out are not posting like they normally would. That to me says they are fishing......ALOT. I may be wrong but I do know this....IF my schedule allowed it, I would be making the 2+ hour drive to go NE. I wouldn't be going where you are talking about but I would be going.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Going to the Ausable. Big feesh n de waturds


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

There are fish in all those rivers up there right now. Give it a shot and you may be rewarded. Don't take all of them though. I got coolers to fill once they hit the pier heads again. Lol.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

Remember some of these rivers rely on naturaul reproduction as well.Catch ur limit but limit ur catch and respect the resource.


----------



## zr800o1le (Oct 20, 2005)

In my 25 years + of Steelheading and Trout Fishing I have Practiced Catch and Release 99% of the time only keeping the occasional fish that was hurt to bad or would not revive. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

I like to hear this!!!!


----------



## zr800o1le (Oct 20, 2005)

Made the trip today, Worked very hard, Fished a Friends Private Property then moved to another spot he told me about.
The FIsh are there, Went 3 for 4 all Chromers and watched a couple on Beds doing there thing with 2-3 males behind them. All Fresh Fish. Also seen about 50 suckers, Went 3 for 3 on them 
It sure was nice to see my Friend still alive at 87yrs old, I hadn't spoke with him or seen him since 2000. 
It was a Great Day to be Fly fishing again. Take care and Tight Lines....


----------



## cornfed (Mar 21, 2010)

AWESOME! Glad to hear that you went out.


----------

